# Fresno, California



## presley (Jan 9, 2012)

Does anyone know of any good places to stay around Fresno?  It could be a timeshare or a decent hotel.  The actual place that I need to be is Madera, CA, but Fresno looks about 30 minutes away and probably more likely to have a place to stay.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 9, 2012)

Madera will have hotels/motels that are just as nice as you can find in Fresno.

There are no timeshares close to either location.


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 9, 2012)

Check out the reviews on TripAdvisor.  I always do this before booking a hotel/motel in a "new" area.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 9, 2012)

itchyfeet said:


> Check out the reviews on TripAdvisor.  I always do this before booking a hotel/motel in a "new" area.



Great idea.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g32673-Madera_California-Hotels.html


----------



## presley (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks, all.


----------



## Craigvince (Jan 10, 2012)

*Bass Lake*

There's a nice Worldmark tradeable through RCI in Bass Lake, gateway to Yosemite.
https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/bl/


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 10, 2012)

Try checking Hotwire to see what they offer you.  Then go to betterbidding.com to see what specific hotels the users there have reported having received via Hotwire. Often you can then cross-reference the amenities listed by Hotwire for one of their offerings with the listings in betterbidding to deduce which particular hotel might be the one being offered by Hotwire.

I've used that technique successfully on several occasions, including one time landing a Courtyard by Marriott in Fresno and the Radisson in Waikiki.


----------

